# which wingers and electronics?



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

just sold my older wingers and fixin to upgrade to some new ones. right now im thinking that i want zinger field trialers with tritronics releases. will i be happy? any suggestions on my choice or what i should switch to? i train by myself for hunt tests and trials. thanks for your opinion


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

well you talking to the converted, I use 4 zinger winger field trialers, started with 1 and it sold me, hence the additions. Great consistent throws, use tri tronics pro receiver and releases. I train alone a fair bit, no regrets with this equip. My buddy is always fighting with his bumper boys, works great when they dont missfire and usually only good for bumpers :razz:


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

jbell554 said:


> just sold my older wingers and fixin to upgrade to some new ones. right now im thinking that i want zinger field trialers with tritronics releases. will i be happy? any suggestions on my choice or what i should switch to? i train by myself for hunt tests and trials. thanks for your opinion


The field trialers throw birds and bumpers a long way, considerably longer than you will normally see at tests/trails around here and longer than most humans can throw. While I'm sure you will be happy with them, you might want to consider saving some money and space in your vehicle by getting Zinger IIs instead. Also little lighter when carrying around and setting up. Just remember to keep the fingers safe when breaking them down to move them!


T. Mac


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

My original ZW is what I think they call the field trialer now. The unit is considerably larger than the two ZW II's I own. Mine are set up for TT. I had to change wiring to get the ZW II's to work with the TT releases, but it is simply a matter of crossing wires. 
The original winger throws bumpers a mile, and ducks a long way. I use that for long birds just because of the extra flight time. The ZW II's are fine for ducks too, just don't launch quite so far.

Steve


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

As a Gunners Up dealer I am obviously biased but when I was doing my research into the differences between products I found the Gunners Up Winger products best suited for my needs. When you compare the capabilities, the portability, and finally the lower price of the full size and Son of a Gun wingers with competitors products you will find them to be both competitive and possibly the best choice. I would encourage you to at least consider them during your research. If I can answer any questions regarding my usage, or pricing for RTF members please shoot me a PM or email. All the best. - Brian


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 3 Gunners Up Son-of-a-Guns and Tri-Tronic remotes.

They fit nicely into the back of my Expedition.
They are compact and fold up flat.
May not have enough length on the throws for you as a trialer, but certainly worthy of consideration.

I also like that they fire 209 primers at the toss.

The folks at Gunners Up have treated my very well.


*RK*


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have used both ZW and GU. I ended up purchasing two GU units. For me, I felt the GU units were safer. I purchased used Dogtra releases from an RTF'er. I have no regrets. The "beep beep beep" back up alarm sound on the TT electronics just didn't impress me enough. I love having the duck call sound on the Dogtras.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

T. Mac said:


> The field trialers throw birds and bumpers a long way, considerably longer than you will normally see at tests/trails around here and longer than most humans can throw. While I'm sure you will be happy with them, you might want to consider saving some money and space in your vehicle by getting Zinger IIs instead. Also little lighter when carrying around and setting up. Just remember to keep the fingers safe when breaking them down to move them!
> 
> 
> T. Mac



A HUGE AMEN to that!!!! I managed to clip my right index finger in one while breaking it down last Fall, (remember Steve?) and it is only now completely regrown a finger nail. Still looks really funny though. That hurt REAL, REAL BAD!!!!! I even knew better and still managed to foul it up. Oh well, dog training is still less hazardous than hang gliding or mountain climbing.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Our club owns both, we recently decided to buy more GU's and plan to eventually phase all but the GU's out. The release on teh zingers if it gets damaged at all can hang up and not release. 

GU has also been good to us from the standpoint of supporting our INvitational.


----------



## Matthew Minton (Nov 8, 2010)

Gunners Up with Dogtra electronics. You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## Dog Pro (Apr 9, 2008)

I run GU and Dogtra electronics,so far i'm happy with the combo.Mine get used 5-6 days a week on 8-20 dogs a day,so each unit is throwing 20 or more marks a day up to 100 marks by the time mid summer gets here and i fill up on trainee's.


----------



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

after reading this and looking back, does the tri tronic release not have the duck sound? on their website it just says 4 different sounds.


----------



## Ken Youngs (Feb 11, 2011)

ZW2s with Dogtra. The only advantage with the Dogtra over TT is the duck sound.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

I have been very satisfied with the Zinger Wingers also, but I have the mini style. It won't throw quite as far as the field trialer, but they fit better in my vehicles which include, truck, small RV and even my airplane as I do fly out to train. I walk over a mile into one training spot and quite a distance on a couple of other spots and the minis are just a lot easier to carry. I have only tried Tri-tronics pro releases and they work well.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Take a good look at the trainrite launchers! they cost a little more but they very rugged and work in all kind of conditions. they can be leveled on very uneven ground and you can stake them down. your throws can be changed on the machine and they will throw a duck 50 yds if needed or they will throw like a regular bird boy. The release is trouble free and has a lock out that prevents accidental releases. this launcher can be used either manually or remotely and it is the best launcher for shooting live fliers. look at their website www.trainrite. net


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

I have two Gunners Up originals with Dogtra electronics and thus far I've been really pleased with my equipment. The ZW release system concerned me and the Dogtra electronics were recommended over the Tri-tronics by people who've owned both systems, so that's what I went with and I've been very happy.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

I think the release on the Gunner's Up is safer...especially if bird boys will be using them.
Professor


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

I've used/owned it all. I settled on GU wingers with Dogtra Electronics. No complaints at all. Other than normal maintainance I've not done a thing to my current equipment. It gets used almost everyday.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i love my gu's. never had a safety issue or a malfunction yet. i have posted this before but, my dogtra release and transmitter batteries last so long on a charge you almost forget they ever need charging. the dogs love the duck sound and they launch flawlessly at 400 plus. my stuff is used almost daily.

john mc


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have 6 of the Gunners Up wingers with the Tritronics releases, have been very satisfied. I don't like the samller wingers though, either the GU's or the Zingers. Sometimes, especially on water, to get the throw to land where you want it to, you have to set the winger up a good ways away. In those cases, I don't find the smaller ones satisfactory at all. As far as the beep vs the quack sound of the electronics, the dogs could care less, they will look towards either one.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have the Son Of A Gun, and while Steve is right that it can't throw as far as the big ones (that a friend and our club has), for me the SOG is MUCH more convenient to haul in my SUV. I have Dogtra releases and am very satisfied with the set-up.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

I have three Zinger Field Trialers that have been in service for 10 years and have been running strong. Comparing to GU's I've worked with tell me:

The Zinger front legs go outward and stay where you put them. GU's do not.
The Zinger hinges stay put and do not collapse. I've been smacked in the head a couple of times by GU's and I am very wary of them. Pin lock out is mandatory with GU. 
Invariably, the Zingers throw consistently further than the GU.


As for electronics, I am a big TT fan so I wouldn't consider anything else. Mine have been with the launchers for 10 years, and the one time I had an issue, TT covered the problem for me. Great products and great customer service made completely in the USA. That bit is extremely important to me.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with the Zinger Wingers being the winger of choice. They have excellent customer service and are reliable. I have 3 of them and have always been happy with my choice. 

I suggest the Tri-tronics also for the electronics. They are the most reliable and I too believe in supporting products that support the American workforce and our economy. To my knowledge, Tri-tronics are the only electronics that are made in the USA. They are also very good about giving back to the sport in the way of helping clubs and events.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

The newer Gunners Up wingers come with eye bolts attached to the legs so that you can stake them down with tent stakes. They won't go anywhere, once they are staked down. I have seen Zingers move before. And as long as you remember to put the pins in the hinges on the GU's, you should never have to worry about the hinges collapsing.


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

We have 2 minis and 2 trialers and I find the minis easier for me to deal with. This spring they need servicing so took them to Rob. Arrived at his shop at 11:30 chatted dropped the wingers went to lunch picked the wingers up at 1:30 and were on our way home. Can't beat that for service. We have Dogtra release simply because that is what we started with.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Steve Hester said:


> The newer Gunners Up wingers come with eye bolts attached to the legs so that you can stake them down with tent stakes. They won't go anywhere, once they are staked down. I have seen Zingers move before. And as long as you remember to put the pins in the hinges on the GU's, you should never have to worry about the hinges collapsing.


I've never had Zingers move and I've never needed the pins to keep the hinges locked out. I can say that I have seen GU's collapse on launch though.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had the hinge collapse on the GU, but it was because I was a DA & didn't put the pin in and I had just put new rubber that was maybe a bit short to get some extra on the throw.

3 years with one issue with a leg breaking (probably also operator error from kicking the base to sink into hard ground). Called GU and they had a new leg assembly to me in a couple of days.Great customr service and great product. 

I have the extra $300 plus dollars to spend on the Zingers (about $100 more per unit x 3), but just don't think you get $100 more in value with the Zingers.

I use TT electronics and am very satisfied with them.


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

You guys that use the mini's. What kind of throws do you get from them.
What kind of height & distance do you get. Would you recommend the mini?


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Just my .02

I have owned and used both.....much prefer the GU for a number of reasons already stated. Being the 'raffle dude' for the club.....I very much appreciate the GU support to the clubs.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Nikki Malarky said:


> You guys that use the mini's. What kind of throws do you get from them.
> What kind of height & distance do you get. Would you recommend the mini?


As most know I am a Gunners Up Dealer so I can only speak for the Son Of A Gun model which is comparable in just about every way. The SOG can throw an Avery ATB at least 25 yards with no problem, and a duck 15 yards pretty consistently. The portability is the main reason most people buy these units. I own one myself and use it for short marks, walk up's, diversions, etc. 

However, with all of that said I always encourage people to consider the full size model over the smaller unit for a couple of reasons. The price is not that much more for one at only 25 bucks plus shipping. The ability to have up to 3 different distances you can set the rubbers for using the full size and only 1 for the SOG model. So I would only recommend the smaller units if and only if transporting them or storage is an issue. If it is a price issue do yourself a favor and save a few more bucks and buy the full size. Shoot me a PM for a price, if I can help you out I will.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

I have Gunners Up and Tri-tronics remotes, love them. I too am one who feels the GU are safer. I had a friends zinger go off on my hand while loading it - that won't happen with a GU. Luckily no real damage to my hand, hurt like He** and couldn't use my thumb for 2 days. 

I use GU and the friend I train with uses 2 Zingers, I have seen BOTH walk and fall down. He always stakes his down and so do I. Both are very similar with minor differences. I have never dealt with Zinger but Gunner's Up customer service is incredible, great people.


----------



## goosebruce (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't think you can make a bad choice with zingers or gunners up, tritronics or dogtra. I started with zingers and have stayed with them, same thing with tritronics. The earliest models of gunners up had some issues but thats LONG in the past and I know lots of people with both that are tickled to death with their purchases. I like big throws, so Im not fond of the mini's my partner has, or any SOG Ive ever seen... i like birds telephone pole high so any mini winger isnt gonna make me happy ever. Ive been bit by zingers including a busted rotator cuff (strong arming one with thereband rubbers, 100% my fault) and had gunners up go off in my face (early models I mentioned), so the chance of a mishap is there with any winger, or any machine or mechanism we encounter. All 4 companies mentioned have terriffic customer service and understand what we do. You can't make a bad choice. travis


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

I have owned GU and Zinger. I also have owned new TT and Dogtra. If I had to rate them the GU is more bang for the buck and the Dogtra wins hands down on performance & distance and you get a duck call for the youngsters. If anyone says TT goes farther and is more reliable make um show you and hands on comparison. Hear say don't mean squat when your spending $1000's on something you are going to have to work with for the next 10 years or so. When I press the button I expect a bird and not have to stand on the tailgate and press it 3 times for a throw. We are not in the field to test or work on equipment. We are there to train!!!!!


----------



## Shawn Dunn (Apr 22, 2011)

I have two of the largest ZW with Dogtra electronics and have been very satisfied. They will through a duck farther and more consistent than most people. I have had the release hang a couple of times and am considering getting the new roller release that comes on the newer models.


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Travis...did you call my winger "mini"? I'm hurt.
You are right though, I wasn't happy with the throwing distance of the SOG. My next two were the full size GU. Love em


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

I have GU SOG and Dogtra electronics. The GU release is safer than the ZW because it is enclosed where the ZW is not. The GU has a safety latch that prevents the pouch from being launched until you move the latch out of the way. The top pulleys on the ZW are not permanently fixed like on the GU and they come off easily. You will have to go to both companies websites and compare photos to see what I mean.

Dogtra holds a charge, has a great duck call, and is SIMPLE to use. Anyone can pick up the transmitter and figure out how to use it. The receiver looks modern, not like the Tri-tronics that looks like some control box from the Sputnik space program.

I didn't know the above because I bought my GU and Dogtra used and I hadn't seen anything else. Since then I've seen everything else and I'm glad for once I bought the best right off the bat.


----------

